# Name the kitten :)



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay Everyone, today we are getting the new member of the family.....

This lil dude 
Now as the title says, have a go at naming the kitten  Coz i got no freakin clue what to name this guy  Ive had so many dogs and cats pass through our doors from rescues( and fosters), to ones that just rocked up and stayed and every single unwanted animal(owner's dumped) you can think of lol and then my own guys, that ive used up all the names i can think of lool. So you guys get to choose his name ( I pray everyone doesnt agree on something crazy for a laugh and he gets stuck with it haha)
Fire awaaayy


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 17, 2011)

Chico, as in chico babies.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 17, 2011)

sarah_m said:


> Chico, as in chico babies.



Omg that's weird; I actually thought the same thing before I scrolled down and saw your post.

Chico dude, it's name is totally Chico lmao.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 17, 2011)

Mittens!
Because it would make a nice pair!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 17, 2011)

timtam! 

im fostering a girl that looks pretty similar! the last foster carer named her cassy though... so boring


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 17, 2011)

Ive got a foster samoyed atm his name is Chekov, lol.....the names are similar Chico. But he goes to his forever home on tuesday


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 17, 2011)

'Sup'

pus in reverse 

short for supper,.....

and when you greet it, its like 'sup' (whats up)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't think of a name, but that is one cute kitten!!!

Actually what about Muddles?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 17, 2011)

hmmm SPARE? he is left over and spare there ya go its name is spare


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 17, 2011)

haha he has been named  Tyson lool, he is tiny and the cutest kitten iv ever seen so Tyson suits just fine  My two samoyeds are going crazy !!! They are both big and fully white and you got this tinnnnnnyyyy Lil black kitty sitting there staring up at them literally the size of their paws hahaha and when they get too close he hisses and they scatter looool tooo funny


----------



## Shotta (Dec 17, 2011)

Majin


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Dec 17, 2011)

sock 
its ..... just .... so.... freaking ....... cute haha


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 17, 2011)

12 Posts in and nobody has suggested the name "Snake food" that must be some sort of APS record!
Cute kitten, Tysons a good name


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 17, 2011)

Cough drop! Like fur balls but not.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> 12 Posts in and nobody has suggested the name "Snake food" that must be some sort of APS record!
> Cute kitten, Tysons a good name



LOOOOL how did i know that will pop up sooner or later


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 17, 2011)

Mongolian Beef

Seriously though, how about Chino?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Okay Everyone, today we are getting the new member of the family.....
> 
> This lil dude
> Now as the title says, have a go at naming the kitten  Coz i got no freakin clue what to name this guy  Ive had so many dogs and cats pass through our doors from rescues( and fosters), to ones that just rocked up and stayed and every single unwanted animal(owner's dumped) you can think of lol and then my own guys, that ive used up all the names i can think of lool. So you guys get to choose his name ( I pray everyone doesnt agree on something crazy for a laugh and he gets stuck with it haha)
> Fire awaaayy





shadow


----------



## Wookie (Dec 17, 2011)

Roody-Poo


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 17, 2011)

my dogs name is Tyson!


----------



## Brodie (Dec 24, 2011)

Snake food? Bullseye maybe?


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 25, 2011)

The snake food comments are totally unnecessary. Don't even need to bring up the fact no one has said it (when it was relevant).


----------



## Kitah (Dec 25, 2011)

My vote is that you should wait a while- even if a few weeks if needed. I find that names tend to jump out later at you, as they just 'fit' your little individual. 


For example, my youngest cat (of 4.. hehe) I was going to rehabilitate and rehome, as she had severe wounds and bone exposedthat required daily care for about 2 months. One day she was running around my bedroom like a lunatic, and I affectionately called her a 'terror' then randomly thought that "Terra" as a name would work. Of course she isn't really a terror and I love her to bits, and I obviously kept her. But the name DOES suit her perfectly in a way- though she's half the size (literally) of my two bigger boys, and 3/4 size of the other girl, she is the boss- no-one messes with her if she doesnt want them to. 

another one of my cats is called 'Taz' because he's inbred.. I didn't come up with that name, but a friend did


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 25, 2011)

I had ginger cat called Twistie
.Not because it was the colour of a twistie, but because it left twisties all around the house, little brown ones.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 25, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> hmmm SPARE? he is left over and spare there ya go its name is spare



I have actually had 2 different cats named Spare cat over the years. Each time i received a new cat i had allready had one so the new one was called my Spare cat. We have 2 now, Kat and Kitty kat. I like the name "spare". 
Ross.


----------



## pythrulz (Dec 25, 2011)

puddy cat
Nice looking Kitten


----------

